# Not babies anymore



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have thought of these girls as babies since they were born until today. Today while feeding I looked at them and realized they were not babies anymore. Now that I have little babies it's crazy to think of how much they have grown.
(L-R) Cloud, Lexus, Shakin, Mercedes, and Stirred








(L-R) Rose, Jigsaw, and Cindy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! They're so big now!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you all


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like they're ready to have babies of their own. That's about the time I stop calling mine babies. Or when I walk a momma through the "babies" pen and realize they are as big or bigger haha


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Haha yes they are breeding size but won't be bred till July or August. I can't wait to see them kid next year.


----------

